
Ask HN: Is there a NoSQL database with SQL-like queries? - riwasabi
I like using NoSQL databases for side projects because they&#x27;re cheaper to use. I can set up a Firestore database on Firebase and spend literally $0 while trying out a new project.<p>However, the lack of more powerful queries and hardness to do data migrations gets a little bit annoying over time.<p>So, I wonder if is there a NoSQL database out there which you can easily set up in the cloud, spend $0 as a side project, but it provides you more powerful query capabilities (e.g. JOINS, LIKE, NOT, SUM, COUNT, etc.)?<p>The requirements:<p>1. Easy to set up in the cloud;
2. Free tier enough for handling hundreds of users;
3. Auto scalable (no maintenance required);<p>Why not using something like Digital Ocean? Yes, it&#x27;s cheap but if you have like 10, 20 side projects it becomes really expensive - especially if you don&#x27;t like the US and have to pay in a different currency. It can easily eat up like 15% of your salary. Besides, I really don&#x27;t want to spend time managing a VM with eventual spikes of traffic.<p>Is there something you would recommend for those cases?
======
tqh
Foundation DB might fit the bill:
[https://www.foundationdb.org/](https://www.foundationdb.org/)

------
vanusa
Once you start asking yourself whether you can do SQL "on top of" a non-SQL
database... pretty soon you realize that what you really need is a SQL
database.

------
patrickdevivo
IIRC, [https://harperdb.io/](https://harperdb.io/) might be somewhere up that
alley?

------
beamatronic
Couchbase N1QL

------
PaulHoule
Arangodb

